# New motorhome site to open in Almeria Spain



## Adra04778 (May 30, 2011)

Its good news for motorhome users the council in Almeria are going to build a large motor home park in Almeria near Retamar, close to the Gabo de gato, its says it will have a bar/restraunt and shower block etc.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Motorhome parada Almeria.*

 Thanks for the good news. Wonder if it will be ready by 2020.
:roll: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Almeria aire*

Thats good news Adra did you see it in the local paper or was it word of mouth-
Been to the Cabo de gato a few times lovely area needs a good aire though.

Brian.


----------



## Adra04778 (May 30, 2011)

*campsite*

I read it in the newspaper

www.ideal.es/almeria


----------

